# Treating for whipworms (anyone???)



## redtailgal (Dec 30, 2011)

How would you treat for whipworms?

I'll be getting a fecal done tomorrow to make sure this is what is going on.

We tried three days of Safeguard for goats at triple the dose, but only did it once.

I think we need to be a little more aggressive.

What would you use? How would you dose it? and what would you repeat with? how would you does that? and how long between the two wormings?

eta: I have Liquid SafeGuard for goats and Cydectin pour on for cattle here and available.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 30, 2011)

Any suggestions?


----------



## elevan (Dec 30, 2011)

Safeguard

1ml / 4.5 #  _(when using the goat suspension that contains 100mg/ml)_

Treat for 3 days in a row

Repeat at 3 weeks

Repeat at 3 months

Then repeat 2x yearly for 3 years

Whipworms are extremely hard to treat and live a really long time in the soil so you really have to follow the above protocol.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 30, 2011)

yuk.

thanks for the info, though.


----------



## elevan (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, here's hoping that's not what you're dealing with.


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 31, 2011)

If you have dogs you should treat monthly.  I know you have your elderly one, not sure what you should do for that one.  We have whipworms on our property and we have to treat everyone.  Once it's on your property, your toast. 

We also try to rotate the pasture and treat the area with a good lyme drenching as often as possible...


----------



## JustKiddin (Dec 31, 2011)

1ml / 4.5 #  (when using the goat suspension that contains 100mg/ml)
  Now is that 1 ml to every 4.5 lbs???  I bought some goat safeguard and it said to give .6 per 25lbs of body weight


----------



## elevan (Dec 31, 2011)

JustKiddin said:
			
		

> 1ml / 4.5 #  (when using the goat suspension that contains 100mg/ml)
> Now is that 1 ml to every 4.5 lbs???  I bought some goat safeguard and it said to give .6 per 25lbs of body weight


1 ml per 4.5 pounds of goat body weight is the dosage for treating whipworms in goats.

Safeguard is a heavily overused product that many worms have become resistant to.

For tapeworms I use 1ml per 10 pounds of goat body weight.

The only other time I would consider Safeguard is as a combo with Ivermectin for lungworms.

You should consult your vet to find out what dosages and what drugs are still working in your region.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 31, 2011)

Could not find a vet to run a fecal today. My usual vet is closed for the holidays and the ER clinic "doesnt do goats".

I got the stuff to do my own fecals in today, and will do that tomorrow and then follow up with doc on Mon.

The boys are eating a little better, they ate about half their ration tonight.  Plato still does not have the runs, just a poor appetite. Socrates still has the poor appetite but his poop was "puddin" and not squirts tonight.

I am getting this info from my hubby who had to do chores tonight (he gave probios to both of them). 

I appreciate the information from you folks.


----------



## sunny (Dec 31, 2011)

The whip worms that affect dogs are a different species than the ones that affect sheep, goats, and llamas. Your dogs should be safe. 
 The vets don't want you to know that Safeguard also treats Giardia in goats, dogs, etc. It's good to have around for that if it's a problem in your area. Giardia is often associated with whipworm being opportunisic, the high doses of Safeguard for 7 days will treat both.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 1, 2012)

sunny said:
			
		

> The whip worms that affect dogs are a different species than the ones that affect sheep, goats, and llamas. Your dogs should be safe.
> The vets don't want you to know that Safeguard also treats Giardia in goats, dogs, etc. It's good to have around for that if it's a problem in your area. Giardia is often associated with whipworm being opportunisic, the high doses of Safeguard for 7 days will treat both.


Why would vets not want me to know that?


oops, hit enter by accident.....

anyway, why would vets not want me to know that?  the vet that I work with uses this treatment on a regular basis.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 1, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> sunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they want you to but their need and tests and safeguard is not a script.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 1, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????  I think that you are saying that they vets are deceiving us so that we will buy for them and not use  over the counter meds.

While I am sure that there are *some* vets that do that, to say "vets do this" is sort of unfair.  There are a lot of honest and fair vets out there that shouldnt be lumped together like that.


----------



## elevan (Jan 1, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that if you have a vet that tries to push Rx only drugs on you then you need to find a new vet.

My vet often recommends OTC drugs and when a script item is needed they will make sure that I get the generic form at the cheapest available price.  Only once have they ever sold me Brand and that was because there were no generic forms available of that drug.


----------

